# Frage zu getResourceAsStream



## loadbrain (17. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Paketaufteilung in einem Projekt
db
ralf
resources

im db paket gibt es eine Configuration.properties & eine NewsLetterDao.java aus welcher über 

```
dbPropInputStream = NewsLetterDao.class.getResourceAsStream("db/Configuration.properties");
```
die Configuration.properties geladen werden soll.
Die main-klasse ist im paket ralf.
Wenn ich das jetzt so mache wie oben angegeben, so gibt es immer einen Fehler, InputSTream ist null.
gebe ich folgendes ein:

```
dbPropInputStream = NewsLetterDao.class.getResourceAsStream("../db/Configuration.properties");
```
geht es aus dem projekt, aber nicht aus dist.
Lege ich die Datei Configuration.properties in das ralf package & rufe das Programm mit

```
dbPropInputStream = NewsLetterDao.class.getResourceAsStream("Configuration.properties");
```
auf, dann geht alles.
so, jetzt ist das ja schön & gut, aus übersichtsgründen hätte ich die .properties aber doch gerne im db verzeichnis...

Wie kann das gehen?


----------



## Beni (17. Sep 2007)

Bei der Methode "Class#getResourceAsStream" muss ein Pfad mit einem "/" beginnen, wenn er vom Grundverzeichnis starten soll. Ansonsten wird der Pfad relativ zu der Position der Klassen-Datei interpretiert (und mit dem Package der Klasse erweitert).


----------



## loadbrain (17. Sep 2007)

cool, vielen Dank, jetzt geht es! 
Wieder was gelernt


----------

